# How long between treatments



## bithell1 (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi

ive just had disappointing news that our frozen embies didnt survive thawing.  Can anyone tell me how long do you have to wait before you are able to start another fresh cycle of ivf?

We are self funding and have a follow up app next week with our clinic to discuss why of four blastocyst embies all didnt survive.

I feel that this treatment didnt complete so really want to carry on as soon as possible?


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Bithell*, sorry to hear your news  I was in the same position at the beginning of the month, I only had the one blast but it didn't survive the thaw neither. I was told that id have to have 2 periods before I could have anymore treatment. This might be different though depending on whether you were doing a medicated or natural cycle? Mine was medicated, I was using the HRT patches. I stopped them immediately then had a period 2 days later. 
Good luck to you for your next go. X


----------



## bithell1 (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks for you reply Jam&Cream  

With my FET treatment I was on Prognova tablets and crinone gel so probably class that as medicated too.  Will have to see what they say next week then when I go - just waiting for by period to start as they said it comes quickly once you stop your meds.

Fingers crossed for us - Do you have plans to have another try x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

We do we're just waiting to see if we can move our funding. If we can we'll be going sept/oct hopefully. If not and we have to stay where we are it'll be around January. 
My period started 2 days after my I stopped the cyclogest and took the patches off. 
Good luck next week. X


----------



## bithell1 (Aug 27, 2014)

Take care ...Keep us posted on your treatment x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

Yes you too. Hopefully better luck next time for both of us. Xx


----------



## Suep28 (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm new to all this but in the same boat! Had my first failed cycle this morning. The only thing keeping me going is the though of trying again. I will have to start a fresh cycle as we didnt have any embroys to freeze. Good luck ladies


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Suep*, sorry to hear that. Take care of yourself  X


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi ladies, we too had a failed cycle in June and we are about to start our next fresh cycle in the next couple of weeks when AF lands  

Our doc said they like your system to be free of the medication for at least 2 cycles before starting again.

Good luck


----------



## bithell1 (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks for the info - Good luck to you all - Keep positive and it will happen


----------

